# Mac Classic...



## QGR974 (12 Décembre 2014)

Salut,
Étant depuis 2/3 ans propriètaire d'un Macintosh Classic, je me demandais si ceci était normal  : 
Par exemple, je vais dans Disque dur > Dossier système > Finder,
voilà ce que le Mac me sort: "Impossible d'ouvrir ou d'imprimer (WTF!?) le fichier "Finder" (l'application est en service ou introuvable). Et pareil pour toutes les autres apps...

Disquette, maintenant!:

-Je la mets dans le Mac.
-*clic*!
-Ok, elle est bien dedans!
-Ce n'est pas un disque Macintosh:

Voulez-vous l'initialiser?
     _______         __________
    |ÉJECTER|       |INITIALISER|    (je clique)

/!\ Cette opération va effacer toutes les données.
      ______           ______
     |Annuler|         |Effacer|
Je fais "effacer".

Donnez un nom à ce disque:
__________
|floppyDisk1|
   ___
  |Ok.|

Initialisation en cours...

Vérification du format...

L'initialisation a échoué!
       ___
      |Ok.|

Eh ben voilà, merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

QGR974.


----------



## RubenF (12 Décembre 2014)

Un Macintosh Classic ? Tu fait quoi avec ? 

Ensuite ces systèmes d'exploitations je ne suis vraiment pas fort.. mais je pense que ta disquette est défectueuse.. essaie d'en refaire une autre.. Mais je ne sais absolument pas comment faire..


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2014)

Faudrait essayer avec une autre D7, possible qu'elle soit fatiguée et démagnétisée


----------



## QGR974 (13 Décembre 2014)

J'ai essayé avec deux disquettes différentes, et il n'arrive avec aucune des deux... &#128533;


----------



## Powerdom (13 Décembre 2014)

bonjour,

je pense que cela n'a rien à voir avec tes disquettes. D'ailleurs tu dis que ton finder est défectueux. Si tu as le système complet réinstalle le. 

Si tu as un système complet sur une disquette, démarre sur la disquette, supprime (glissé déposé corbeille) celui qui est sur le disque dur et glisse / dépose celui qui est sur la disquette.


----------



## QGR974 (13 Décembre 2014)

Mais si je n'ai pas les disquettes du système 6, je fais comment?


----------



## drs (13 Décembre 2014)

Alors si ça peux t'aider:

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...System_6.0.x/SSW_6.0.8-1.4MB_Disk1of2.sea.bin

http://download.info.apple.com/Appl...System_6.0.x/SSW_6.0.8-1.4MB_Disk2of2.sea.bin

Je n'arrive plus à trouver les pages "vieux systèmes" sur le site d'Apple. Mais à priori les liens directs soont toujours actifs...


----------



## gmaa (13 Décembre 2014)

Autre lien : http://www.oldapps.com/mac


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2014)

À vérifier mais tu peux aller jusqu'au 7.5 sur ton classic.


----------



## QGR974 (14 Décembre 2014)

Merci mais là, je n'ai pas les disquettes MATÉRIELLES, et je n'ai ni lecteur de disquettes externe, ni disquettes vierges...


----------



## gmaa (14 Décembre 2014)

Alors là c'est du domaine de la brocante!


----------



## Powerdom (14 Décembre 2014)

Dans ton premier post tu dis que tu as essayé plusieurs disquettes, tu possèdes des disquettes ou pas ?


----------



## QGR974 (15 Décembre 2014)

Oui, mais je n'ai pas les disquettes du système 6.


----------



## Invité (15 Décembre 2014)

System 6 générique, je n'ai pas ça à la maison. Juste un System 6 pour mon II GS, mais je doute que ça tourne sur un Classic
Mais à partir du System 7, ça peut se faire&#8230;
En MP si tu veux&#8230;


----------

